

SF govt said it would take 5 years, hackers built it in 48 hours. - olegious
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/10/05/BU7O1LCPJI.DTL&tsp=1

======
iqster
Fantastic! I hope this happens more and more. Government IT is in the dark
ages and it causes significant grief to the population. Can someone _please_
fix the Cali DMV website next?

